

Ask HN: Opt in v/s out - dhruvbird

This question keeps coming up, and the usual argument I&#x27;ve heard is: For most users, they wouldn&#x27;t bother opting in, so there&#x27;s no way to release a feature than to have them be opted in by default for all new features, and then have an option to opt out for stuff they don&#x27;t really want.<p>I was wondering if it would be feasible for a product to have a screen when it&#x27;s installed, asking users if they would want to opt in or out by default? Has anyone experimented with such a strategy in their product? What have your observations be?
======
chebureki
I can't comment on my own observations because I don't have enough experience
with this. However, some suggest that default choices are hard to resist:
whether it's online or off. NYT wrote about that several years ago.
[http://www.nytimes.com/2011/10/16/technology/default-
choices...](http://www.nytimes.com/2011/10/16/technology/default-choices-are-
hard-to-resist-online-or-not.html)

